# Please say a prayer for DANA YOUNG...



## edsel b (Aug 29, 2012)

My old buddy DANA YOUNG is in the hospital so please say a prayer for him.. thank you...


----------



## jyfishing (Aug 29, 2012)

Will do....prayer sent!


----------



## Jasper (Aug 29, 2012)

Prayers sent. Get well Dana!


----------



## FMBear (Aug 29, 2012)

Best wishes and prayers, Dana!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Aug 29, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 29, 2012)

Prayers added.....
He and Patty came by our camp last weekend.....

Please provide us updates as you can....


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Candle lit, prayer said and I look forward to seeing him in the hills!!!

*V*


----------



## edsel b (Aug 29, 2012)

Dana is having things wrong with his heart they going half to cut him open sometime this week want let him leave the hospital until its done . I talked with his daughter and she very upsat but god take care of him and he be in the woods in no time.. thanks


----------



## bowstring (Aug 29, 2012)

*prayer for dana and ms.patty*

my prayers are added for dana and family.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 29, 2012)

In our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 29, 2012)

edsel b said:


> Dana is having things wrong with his heart they going half to cut him open sometime this week want let him leave the hospital until its done . I talked with his daughter and she very upsat but god take care of him and he be in the woods in no time.. thanks



Thanks for the info........
Looks like he is gonna have to give up his Friday night
Steakhouse visit !!!!

Prayers for Dana and his family.....


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 29, 2012)

Prayers for Dana , hope he's on the mend soon ...


----------



## gacowboy (Aug 29, 2012)

Dana, you are in my prayers.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 29, 2012)

I'll keep him and his family in my thoughts.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2012)

's for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Sargent (Aug 29, 2012)

Sent.


----------



## Dana Young (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks everbody,
I came in Monday night and the did a  chatherization yesterday and  i had at least 3 more blokages on top of 8 stints  already so now we are waiting to get the plavix out of my system to do open heart bypass surgery probably Mon or tuesday next week, so I guess the bears get a little reprieve. By the way the chances of a good full recovery are over 99% but prayer never hurts.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Good luck, prayer sent and hope you have a quick recovery.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 29, 2012)

Just sent one! Best wishes.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 29, 2012)

See you in the hills Brother!!!

*V*


----------



## fredw (Aug 29, 2012)

Dana, my prayers are added.


----------



## RPM (Aug 29, 2012)

Dana,  It was a pleasure meeting you and your wife at camp.  Sorry to hear about your troubles.  Will pray for you and your family.


----------



## suchesbowhunter (Aug 30, 2012)

Sent.

Dana yall come by the house whem you get back up this way, havent seen you in a while.


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Aug 30, 2012)

prayers sent & hope for full recovery


----------



## treeman101 (Aug 30, 2012)

Just talked to Dana they are going to surgery tomorrow.  Then 2 days in ICU then 4 days in a regular room.  Prayers sent from our family along with all the other fine people here.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 30, 2012)

Please PM me the address for the hospital...

*V*


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 30, 2012)

My Thoughts and Prayers are for Dana and his entire family during this time.  Hoping that all will go well and that he can be on the mend and be back to normal soon.  

I have never met Dana personally but I have always enjoyed his comments here.  Hope to hear more of them soon too.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Aug 30, 2012)

Prayers Sent - I met Dana and treeman101 at the campout for bear scouting 8/17/2012. Dave


----------



## NoOne (Aug 30, 2012)

Prayers for mercy and grace in which we all need daily


----------



## Marlin_444 (Aug 31, 2012)

Talked with Treeman a bit ago; he advised that Dana's son told him that Dana is out of surgery, is under druged to keep him under through the night.

Amazingly, Dana told him he plans to make it to Bear Camp next weekend...

God bless him and keep him!

We'll see you in the hills!!!

*V*


----------



## bowstring (Aug 31, 2012)

*No reprieve for bears.*

 dana amazing mountain men.speedy recovery.


----------



## Paint Brush (Aug 31, 2012)

I hope you are doing well,I am out of state and wont be back until the 10th of sept.Will keep check on the forum to see how you are doing. Take it easy for a while you dont get over something like this overnite.


----------



## Inthegarge (Aug 31, 2012)

Praying for a speedy recovery............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 31, 2012)

Dana prayers and thoughts but have much more direct line upstairs than I do and The Man will have you back on your loved hills soon.


----------



## pine nut (Aug 31, 2012)

Prayers sent for speedy recovery and guideance for the doctors hands.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 31, 2012)

Praying for a full recovery!


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 31, 2012)

we will keep you in our prayers.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Sep 1, 2012)

You have our thoughts and prayers


----------



## j_seph (Sep 2, 2012)

Just heard abouthis awhile ago, Patty called me. She said looks like he will get to gun hunt come October and possibly be home tomorrow.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 3, 2012)

Appreciate the update ;! 

*V*


----------



## treeman101 (Sep 3, 2012)

Just got off the phone with Dana's son Jeremy.  He said Dana should be going home tomorrow.  He is in good spirits has a little cough but other than that he is doing fine.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 3, 2012)

treeman101 said:


> Just got off the phone with Dana's son Jeremy.  He said Dana should be going home tomorrow.  He is in good spirits has a little cough but other than that he is doing fine.



He must have either 1) seen a cute nurse or 2) seen tomorrows breakfast menu


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 4, 2012)

Both!  Hah...  Appreciate the updates!!!

*V*


----------



## ospreydog (Sep 4, 2012)

Dana you can't eat anything but salads for the next six months. I can mess with him because we all grew up together. I'll stop and check on you in a couple of days and bring salad dressing.


----------



## Dana Young (Sep 5, 2012)

salads aint no problem it's usually the dressing.


----------



## Dana Young (Sep 5, 2012)

well just  got home yesterday afternoon had a good night at home getting ready to go to my work ang get my check and go and pay my hunt club dues


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 5, 2012)

good to hear from ya buddy , I hope ya heal up really fast ...


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Sep 5, 2012)

Our prayers are with you Dana. I wish you a speedy recovery, and look forward to meeting you on the mountain or near a campfire someday soon!.....

P.S The bears dont deserve a reprieve!


----------



## j_seph (Sep 5, 2012)

Dana Young said:


> salads aint no problem it's usually the dressing.


Just use MUSTARD


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 5, 2012)

Dana Young said:


> well just  got home yesterday afternoon had a good night at home getting ready to go to my work ang get my check and go and pay my hunt club dues



Good to hear from you Brother, hope to get my BIG Bear this weekend!

See you in the hills!!!

*V*


----------



## Rem 742 (Sep 6, 2012)

Take care my friend. I'm sending all my good thoughts.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 6, 2012)

Dana, I got a call from NEGMC today and they said to tell you they wanted all of those open back gowns you took home back!


----------



## snook24 (Sep 6, 2012)

Glad to hear all went well! Have a good recovery and hunting season!


----------



## olhippie (Sep 8, 2012)

Dana, I've been following this thread and praying for you all along. So good to see you rallying back so well!Always know you're a favored son. GOD bless, and keep you well. I'll be in bear camp come black powder time, hope to see you enjoying some yarns there!


----------

